# Painfully slow HR24-200 Remote response times



## devaska1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have an HR24-200 in my living room and I have to press each button the remote at least 2 or 3 times to get my DVR to respond (within the guide or menus too). I just had this DVR swapped for a buggy HR24-100 about a month ago. I changed the batteries in all remotes and have done resets and nothing seems to work. I have 2 other H24-100's that are networked with the DVR and they are blazing fast. To me having to wait 5 to 10 seconds for a response is not ok, nor is having to press every remote button multiple times. UGGGGGGG help appreciated.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Try taking this unit off the network and see if it improves.
Also, how is it networked? LAN or DECA?


----------



## Codfishjoe (Sep 3, 2010)

Go through the system setup menu to program your remote to RF, and then disable the model ID of the remote with the following steps:

Press and hold Mute, while still holding down “Mute,” press and hold “Select” until the green light on the remote flashes twice.
Enter 9-6-3 on the key pad and the green light should flash twice,
then press the “Chan Down” key and the green light should flash twice again.

You should see a noticeable difference in response time after doing these steps.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I second what jdspencer said. I had the same problem and that fixed it a while back.


----------



## devaska1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have all 24 's so networked through the built in DECA's, I also have MRV and ICK installed! How can I take my DVR off the network it's the server for the 2 H24's, so it's my understanding that if I did that I wouldn't have MRV, which I can't live without. Do I disconnect it from the network then reconnect? it's getting less and less responsive every day...
Thanks


----------



## RichardS (Jan 2, 2007)

Codfishjoe said:


> Go through the system setup menu to program your remote to RF, and then disable the model ID of the remote with the following steps:
> 
> Press and hold Mute, while still holding down "Mute," press and hold "Select" until the green light on the remote flashes twice.
> Enter 9-6-3 on the key pad and the green light should flash twice,
> ...


This worked great for me, as I have been struggling with this issue for quite a while! Thanks for posting the information!

RichardS


----------



## bondheli (Dec 31, 2009)

Check out this post http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185850to see if these issues match your symptoms.


----------



## devaska1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nope none of the suggestions have helped, it seems to respond normally when it wants to but for the majority of the time not! For instance I can press any key on the remote(ir) three or four times before the hr24-200 even tries to respond. I am not using any external drives, so my guess is firmware related or just buggy DVR. If anyone has any further info let me know.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Have you been using the latest CE's? That sounds like the same problem I have been having with my HR20-700 and these latest CE's. The one I downloaded tonight is working good right now but the one before last weekend I downloaded was fine too until a week or so went by then it was back to unbearably slow.
If this one starts doing it I am going back to the national release.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

I actually just returned an hr24-200 today, having "proved" that it was hardware related, but now my new one is doing EXACTLY what the other did.

This is clearly a major firmware problem, but I don't really understand why only some folks are having it.

1) it's not related to the external drive. I unplugged the external drive, and started it up, and got the same "missed" IR keys.
2) Switching to rf on the remote TOTALLY fixes the problem (that's why I thought it was hardware related). My issue is that my old pronto 7500 doesn't do rf unfortunately.
3) It's EXCRUCIATING. 
4) I tried various shorter and long asserts from my pronto, but still couldn't get it working.

Any other ideas folks?

I do have the unit connected to enet, but if that were it, wouldn't the RF remote have the same issue as IR?

What a cluster-f**k.

Steve


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

CraterGrillo said:


> I actually just returned an hr24-200 today, having "proved" that it was hardware related, but now my new one is doing EXACTLY what the other did.
> 
> This is clearly a major firmware problem, but I don't really understand why only some folks are having it.
> 
> ...


Just to followup and clarify. This isn't just that the response time is slow, key-presses are completely missed. This is even more frustrating than slow responses, because you never know if it will eventually take. About 1/3 of key-presses missed.

Steve


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

The only other thing I can suggest is it might be is interference from your flat screen. I have a Samsung LCD and when I had the back light setting to dark, it actual caused the same flaky issue with my remote. 

So you might try turning the TV off, leave the HR 24 on, then use the remote to change the channel. Then turn the TV back on and see if the HR24 changed to the new channel. If it did, its probably the interference from the TV, if not, you eliminated that as an issue. Or you can swap the bad HR 24 to another room and see if the issue stays with the HR24.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

How 'bout it is the same problem that all the other DVRs are afflicted with: periodic sluggishness due to processor cycles not being available. Did anyone really think the 24 series was going to be immune to this long-standing problem?

Less susceptible, yes, immune, not likely. The problem (if it is related to our other experience) will come and go, based on how "busy" the system is. You can try a restart, you should do the numeric input trick previously noted, and then watch as the problem returns. Sooner or later they may get it fixed. Sooner on the 24 series as there is more horsepower in the box.

Just don't expect miracles, as they are in short supply.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

hasan said:


> How 'bout it is the same problem that all the other DVRs are afflicted with: periodic sluggishness due to processor cycles not being available. Did anyone really think the 24 series was going to be immune to this long-standing problem?
> 
> Less susceptible, yes, immune, not likely. The problem (if it is related to our other experience) will come and go, based on how "busy" the system is. You can try a restart, you should do the numeric input trick previously noted, and then watch as the problem returns. Sooner or later they may get it fixed. Sooner on the 24 series as there is more horsepower in the box.
> 
> Just don't expect miracles, as they are in short supply.


This is NOT the sluggish problem. It's the "miss it completely until you press it again" problem. When it occurs you can hold the button down for a LONG time and it just won't respond until you release and press it again. That's why it's so frustrating. If you could depend on it eventually doing something, FINE (ok the sluggishness is also frustrating, but at least you know it will do the requested action within a few seconds).

I tried some REALLY long duration presses on my universal remote (pronto completely programmable) and it didn't help, nor did long presses on the DirectTV remote.

Steve

Steve


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

CraterGrillo said:


> This is NOT the sluggish problem. It's the "miss it completely until you press it again" problem. When it occurs you can hold the button down for a LONG time and it just won't respond until you release and press it again. That's why it's so frustrating. If you could depend on it eventually doing something, FINE (ok the sluggishness is also frustrating, but at least you know it will do the requested action within a few seconds).
> 
> I tried some REALLY long duration presses on my universal remote (pronto completely programmable) and it didn't help, nor did long presses on the DirectTV remote.
> 
> ...


It is the same problem, just more severe. I've seen it here plenty of times. It's busy to miss input numbers, it's really, really busy when it doesn't ack the numbers. It is middling busy if it acks the numbers, stacks the input and then executes same later. The system is just "bound up". The 24 series is less problematic in this area, but it is not immune.

...all of these symptoms are related to a fundamental cause: tying up the processor.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

hasan said:


> It is the same problem, just more severe. I've seen it here plenty of times. It's busy to miss input numbers, it's really, really busy when it doesn't ack the numbers. It is middling busy if it acks the numbers, stacks the input and then executes same later. The system is just "bound up". The 24 series is less problematic in this area, but it is not immune.
> 
> ...all of these symptoms are related to a fundamental cause: tying up the processor.


If everyone had this problem, there would be HUNDREDS or THOUSANDS of posts about this. My wife can't stand it, so it's NOT something subtle.

And why would it be "more severe" for me?

If 1/3 of all presses are missed, isn't that a massive problem?

It means either 1) there's a hw design problem (which I doubt since it doesn't happen for everyone), 2) a fw problem (possibly not caching presses? maybe remote not connected to interrupts?, or 3) a unit-specific problem which IS possible because both of these units were from the same store.[/I]


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Have you tried changing the channel and things by using your computer browser? Check the " iphone based remote control" thread on how to do it. This will elimate the actual remote control as a problem.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

mrfatboy said:


> Have you tried changing the channel and things by using your computer browser? Check the " iphone based remote control" thread on how to do it. This will elimate the actual remote control as a problem.


Yep. Tried different remotes (my pronto universal, plus my hr21 remote), and got same problem.

ALSO with the pronto I tried extending the duration of the send-times, and it didn't help either. about 1/3 of the presses are missed completely.

AND sometimes you can press it maybe 10x in a row and all will be missed, then suddenly it works again when you press the 11th.

Something's definitely not right. If only I could figure out what it is.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

CraterGrillo said:


> Yep. Tried different remotes (my pronto universal, plus my hr21 remote), and got same problem.
> 
> ALSO with the pronto I tried extending the duration of the send-times, and it didn't help either. about 1/3 of the presses are missed completely.
> 
> ...


Have you tried this?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184693&highlight=HDDVR+respond+faster

If that doesn't help....me thinks your DVR itself might be the source of your woes.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

CraterGrillo said:



> This is NOT the sluggish problem. It's the "miss it completely until you press it again" problem. When it occurs you can hold the button down for a LONG time and it just won't respond until you release and press it again. That's why it's so frustrating. If you could depend on it eventually doing something, FINE (ok the sluggishness is also frustrating, but at least you know it will do the requested action within a few seconds).
> 
> I tried some REALLY long duration presses on my universal remote (pronto completely programmable) and it didn't help, nor did long presses on the DirectTV remote. Steve


Have you tried bringing up the Guide and then Entering the Channel Number, then Hit Enter and Bingo it changes the channel. For some reason when it is in the Guide the channel input is normal but out of the Guide it is painfully slow. Could be a sign that your Power Supply is acting marginally and not supplying adequate or Optimal Power to the CPU!!!


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Have you tried this?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184693&highlight=HDDVR+respond+faster
> 
> If that doesn't help....me thinks your DVR itself might be the source of your woes.


That's an interesting (but confusing at times) thread. Looks like there's a way to disable the model-id verification in the remote IR code, if I understand correctly.

And the answer is no, I haven't tried that. But that might explain why the presses are completely missed, not just delayed. That would also explain why a really LONG press might be ignored, assuming the model id is only sent out once followed by a long series until the key is released (I have no idea if the model id is repeated or not while you're pressing a key for an extended time.).

I'll try it tonight and let folks know.

Thanks for the additional idea.

Steve


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

CraterGrillo said:


> That's an interesting (but confusing at times) thread. Looks like there's a way to disable the model-id verification in the remote IR code, if I understand correctly.
> 
> And the answer is no, I haven't tried that. But that might explain why the presses are completely missed, not just delayed. That would also explain why a really LONG press might be ignored, assuming the model id is only sent out once followed by a long series until the key is released (I have no idea if the model id is repeated or not while you're pressing a key for an extended time.).
> 
> ...


Your assesment is correct, and hopefully you see a marked improvement...let us know.


----------



## toofastgtp (Nov 24, 2008)

CraterGrillo said:


> 2) Switching to rf on the remote TOTALLY fixes the problem (that's why I thought it was hardware related). My issue is that my old pronto 7500 doesn't do rf unfortunately.
> Steve





RACJ2 said:


> The only other thing I can suggest is it might be is interference from your flat screen. I have a Samsung LCD and when I had the back light setting to dark, it actual caused the same flaky issue with my remote.


This is the number one issue i see with remotes. IR interference


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

If one has "taught" a programmable remote from a DirecTV remote, I would presume these identifiers would also get taught?



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Your assesment is correct, and hopefully you see a marked improvement...let us know.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

CraterGrillo said:


> Yep. Tried different remotes (my pronto universal, plus my hr21 remote), and got same problem.
> 
> ALSO with the pronto I tried extending the duration of the send-times, and it didn't help either. about 1/3 of the presses are missed completely.
> 
> ...


If you have tried using the web browser to control the directv box and it still is sluggish I would have to say it's something about the box that is the probem and not any remotes. Using the web browser bypasses all the remote hardware.

One last thing you could try is disconnecting your to HRxx client boxes from your main HR24 to elimimate any interference from them and then again use the web browser to control it. You now have totally isolated the problem box.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

JeffBowser said:


> If one has "taught" a programmable remote from a DirecTV remote, I would presume these identifiers would also get taught?


Probably so....I just programmed a new Harmony 650 for an HR21-200....and its not only fast....its easier to use with all the corresponding equipment (HDTV, AVR, etc.).

It seems that the Harmony is identical in speed to the DirecTV remote that came with the HR21...which has been pretty crisp for some time now.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm just wondering if I need to perform the identifier removal trick and re-teach my programmable. I'm not ready to sign a new contract to get a couple of HR24's, but the performance levels of my HR23 and HR21 are starting to tick me off.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Probably so....I just programmed a new Harmony 650 for an HR21-200....and its not only fast....its easier to use with all the corresponding equipment (HDTV, AVR, etc.).
> 
> It seems that the Harmony is identical in speed to the DirecTV remote that came with the HR21...which has been pretty crisp for some time now.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I have an HR24-200 and I have no remote issues with it.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Somewhat surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet.

In the past, other receivers have been affected by stray IR. Sometimes from CFLs, but more often than not from the backlight on LCDs.

If you have a LCD, check and see what the light sensor is set to. If on or auto, try turning it off.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Somewhat surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet.
> 
> In the past, other receivers have been affected by stray IR. Sometimes from CFLs, but more often than not from the backlight on LCDs.
> 
> If you have a LCD, check and see what the light sensor is set to. If on or auto, try turning it off.


I did one better. I just turned off the tv (a new bravia lcd). I can tell if the remote is responding by the blue light flickering on the front of the dvr. It simply misses presses for some portion of a second, then takes them. If I press/release/press/release repeatedly, sometimes it won't flicker for as many as 5 seconds. Then I wait a second and press again, and it works.

Bizarre.

But it isn't the lcd. I also tried turning off any fluorescent lights nearby - no change.

Oddly it will be fast for some period of time, then a few minutes later, it's misses all sorts of keystrokes.

Steve


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

I just tried the 963 trick.

Mute+select, hold for several seconds until leds blink 2 times
press 963
press channel down

(channel up apparently puts model id back on).

Oddly after pressing channel down it blinks 4 times, but if press channel up it only blinks 2 times. Not sure what that means (maybe when press channel down it's not taking effect?).

If I did it correctly and the 4 blinks doesn't mean anything, then the issues remain.

Steve


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

CraterGrillo said:


> If everyone had this problem, there would be HUNDREDS or THOUSANDS of posts about this. My wife can't stand it, so it's NOT something subtle.
> 
> And why would it be "more severe" for me?
> 
> ...


The variations in the problem are legendary, from missed input to unresponsive, to simply unack'd.. It is more severe at one time than another, not forever on one machine. Rebooting will often snap things up for a while. The number of variables involved is large, so only a certain combination will produce a specific symptom, and that symptom changes with usage patterns and housekeeping demands. The demands on the processor are all over the map, not stable at all.

Very few people report never having problems with remote response at one time or another. Given my own experience with 3 different non-24 dvrs for nearly four years, I don't readily accept "I never have seen that", but it is remotely possible that the many number of variables influenced by their usage patter has just not triggered the problem. Overall, I'm skeptical about the "never happened here" response to such a widespread problem (with the non-24 series). The 24 series are less vulnerable, but not immune. Until the code is better optimized, even the 24 series can be affected (see all the posts, they are numerous.

So in the case of the 24 series they are merely "numerous", while in the non-24 series they are ubiquitous.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hasan said:


> The variations in the problem are legendary, from missed input to unresponsive, to simply unack'd.. It is more severe at one time than another, not forever on one machine. Rebooting will often snap things up for a while. The number of variables involved is large, so only a certain combination will produce a specific symptom, and that symptom changes with usage patterns and housekeeping demands. The demands on the processor are all over the map, not stable at all.
> 
> Very few people report never having problems with remote response at one time or another. Given my own experience with 3 different non-24 dvrs for nearly four years,* I don't readily accept "I never have seen that"*, but it is remotely possible that the many number of variables influenced by their usage patter has just not triggered the problem. *Overall, I'm skeptical about the "never happened here" response to such a widespread problem (with the non-24 series).* The 24 series are less vulnerable, but not immune. Until the code is better optimized, even the 24 series can be affected (see all the posts, they are numerous.
> 
> So in the case of the 24 series they are merely "numerous", while in the non-24 series they are ubiquitous.


I can't believe you posted that yesterday and no one has come to the defense of DirecTV?:grin: If I had even suggested this there would have been 8 pages of "I haven't seen that problem" posts!

As far as remote response on my HR24s go.... The problem is much different than my HR22s. I think the HR22s are just too slow to be able to keep up. On the other hand my HR24-500 responds to the remote fine except when it is 'frozen'. It will just freeze for 3 to 15 seconds and nothing works - including the front panel. Once it 'thaws' it plays out most of the buttons I pushed during the freeze.

My HR24 troubles started in October with 'updates' Maybe they'll un-update it back to when it worked someday?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Greer said:


> *I can't believe *you posted that yesterday and no one has come to the defense of DirecTV?:grin: If I had even suggested this there would have been 8 pages of "I haven't seen that problem" posts!


*I can't believe it took you this long *to post in a thread that contained the word "painfully" and "slow" in it....:lol:

It's only worth debating what's worth debating. WOW - that's deep.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *I can't believe it took you this long *to post in a thread that contained the word "painfully" and "slow" in it....:lol:
> 
> It's only worth debating what's worth debating. WOW - that's deep.


Sorry about the delay - It has been a busy week!

Only worth debating what's worth debating? 

What's the debate here? That the receivers have remote issues and have had for years? Doesn't seem like much of a debate! Kind of like debating on if the government wastes our tax money or if it rains in Florida.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Greer said:


> Sorry about the delay - It has been a busy week!
> 
> Only worth debating what's worth debating?
> 
> What's the debate here? That the receivers have remote issues and have had for years? Doesn't seem like much of a debate! Kind of like debating on if the government wastes our tax money or if it rains in Florida.


Welcome back.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

Just to close the loop...

I SOLVED IT!!!!! Bought a logitech IR repeater. Once I block out the DTV dvr from ambient light, and put it near the IR emitter, IT WORKS PERFECTLY.

Clearly the IR receiver has a firmware or hw-related issue on this dvr that makes it extremely susceptible to ambient light. In my case it was either sunlight through a window (not even that bright) or incandescent light from 2 bulbs in the room.

It works 100% of the time with my jury-rigged IR repeater setup. Now all I need to do is make it more permanent and aesthetic. 

Thanks for everyone's comments, and I hope this thread (and the other one I have open) help others solve their IR problems too.

Steve


----------



## flybynyte (Aug 8, 2012)

i understand this is an old thread, but, i subscribed in sept of 2012---they installed an HR24-200 and i have these exact problems. slow response time, numbers missed when changing channel, etc. no doubt---a real pain in the a$$!


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

flybynyte said:


> i understand this is an old thread, but, i subscribed in sept of 2012---they installed an HR24-200 and i have these exact problems. slow response time, numbers missed when changing channel, etc. no doubt---a real pain in the a$$!


Definitely see if it's better when no sunlight is in the room. If so, then you have the same problem and know how to fix it now!

Steve


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

flybynyte;3187822 said:


> i understand this is an old thread, but, i subscribed in sept of 2012---they installed an HR24-200 and i have these exact problems. slow response time, numbers missed when changing channel, etc. no doubt---a real pain in the a$$!


I would try clearing the nvram, Just go to channel 1 and wait a few seconds and press red,red,blue,blue,yellow,green color buttons on your remote, And you will see the "NVRAM cleared" message in white on the bottom screen (look really closely as its hard to see) and that's it. One of my advises would be turning native off in the settings menu under "video" for faster channel changing.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow .. I was looking for a fix for this and clearing the NVRAM as you suggested worked ! Stations are still slow to change, but my remote now is pretty fast in entering numbers or switching (channel up/down) .. Thanks


----------

